# Urethral Dilation/instillation of dmso



## URCOD (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone bill these as the two separate codes  51700 and 53660?  Bundling edits say it is ok to bill, but am getting denials.  Is it appropriate to add modifier -59 to the dilation (53660)?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 4, 2011)

Does the patient have a urethral stricture and that's the reason for the dilation?  If so, I'd put a -59 on the dilation, but if the uretha is being dilated to pass the catheter to instill the drug, I would not bill the dilation.


----------

